# IDevice IGrill2 Thermometer



## dudebrodude73

Just curious if anyone had gotten their hands on the new Igrill2 meat thermometer. Looks pretty awesome...yet pricey. I currently use a maverick, but would like to have something integrated with my iphone so I don't have to carry 2 devices around.

http://store.idevicesinc.com/igrill2/


----------



## bosox20

I use it and I love it. I still use the maverick to gauge smoker temp and the I grill for the food temp. Love having it go right to my phone.


----------



## stevenb

How's the igrill2 holding up & working for you?
I just saw big moe using it on tv & I wanted to look into it.  I love the fact you can hook up 4 probes & check temps with my phone.
I already have a maverick 733 but I have 2 smokers.  I'm going to need add another thermostat.


----------



## magicland

How are people using this when it just started shipping today? And why use this AND a Maverick? This can monitor the smoker temp as well with the optional ambient probe.


----------



## paulthewall

I bought one a few days ago..said it shipped,and should arrive this Friday "June 6th"....I ordered the temp probe and three meat probes to use with my Yoder Wichita..will let you know if it shows up, and if it works!


----------



## dougmays

Paulthewall said:


> I bought one a few days ago..said it shipped,and should arrive this Friday "June 6th"....I ordered the temp probe and three meat probes to use with my Yoder Wichita..will let you know if it shows up, and if it works!


Looking forward to your review!


----------



## paulthewall

Used my new igrill this weekend. Worked nice. Nothing fancy, a chart pops up on the iPad and displays temps on a graph. I paid $144.00 for the igrill with temp probe and three meat probes. I don't think it's a bad price for the features compared to others I have used like Mavericks. The only down side I noticed was there is not much of a display on the actual transmitter unit, so if your actually at your smoker with the ipad/iPod in the house, it's a bit difficult to read temps.

For you science types, my tests were performed this past weekend for a neighborhood get together. Test subjects were two pork butts, then six racks of baby backs on my Yoder Wichita. Everything came out perfect, brought a slice of North Carolina to Ohio.


----------



## onneeye

how long are the probe wires.


----------



## paulthewall

Wires are 4 feet long.


----------



## bobrap

Does anybody have/use the Pro-Level Ambient Probe?  Just wondering if it's worth the money.  Can't you just use one of the meat probes?


----------



## paulthewall

I've used the igrill twice since I got it two weeks ago. I would think you could use a meat probe as a temp probe, just be sure it's not laying on the grates.

I hooked up a meat probe and the ambient probe and let them just measure the temp in my kitchen, and they were the same.


----------



## bobrap

Thanks, Paul.  I'll try that before I buy it.


----------



## boshawg

I must say I like mine very much I have yet to cook with it but I have done a couple of test burns to learn how my smoker runs. The pro-level ambient probe works nice. I still have to learn the app there are lots of details and few instructions.


----------



## dieseldoberman

I ordered the igrill2, will be here on the first. I cannot find where to buy the ambient temp probe. Everywhere is sold out. And their site does not have it up.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Igrill just released the Android app!!!


----------



## richs050

I ordered my igrill2 and ambient probe last night, should have it by this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Richard in NorCal


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I'll be looking for a good review! After the last app update I haven't been able to get my iGrill to reconnect. Bums me out because it has been a champ. Guess I need to contact them about it and see what they say...


----------



## smokin monkey

In two minds about my iGrill2, the principal is great, but I have had probe recalls, which took an age to replace.

The other issue I have with it is, I use with the iPhone, when you want to share or send the info, you only get what you see on the screen, only two readings not all four, so to send all readings it takes two attempts?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## carlo olivares

Hi Guys

Came across this thread after looking at the iDevices website. Was wondering,what is the difference between the igrill ambient temp probe and the pro meat probes?

Is it just that the ambient probe is not pointed and comes with a grill clip? vs the pointed pro meat probe without a clip? is the probe diameter the same as the maverick's  ie can you use the maverick's grill clip to clip the idevices meat probe to your smoker?

I am thinking of getting myself an igrill2 and am deciding between getting an extra ambient probe or an extra meat probe

thanks

Carlo


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Carlo Olivares said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Came across this thread after looking at the iDevices website. Was wondering,what is the difference between the igrill ambient temp probe and the pro meat probes?
> 
> Is it just that the ambient probe is not pointed and comes with a grill clip? vs the pointed pro meat probe without a clip? is the probe diameter the same as the maverick's  ie can you use the maverick's grill clip to clip the idevices meat probe to your smoker?
> 
> I am thinking of getting myself an igrill2 and am deciding between getting an extra ambient probe or an extra meat probe
> 
> thanks
> Carlo



The ambient probes are specifically designed to be used in higher temp environments. And give a more stable reading than if you were to use the meat probe as one. This is true for the Maveric also. I'd have to dig back in my old maverick stuff but somewhere in their manual they recommend using the ambient probe for that reason too. I too struggled with the what should I get when I ordered mine. Since I wanted to monitor two Mini-WSM smokers I decided to get two ambient probes to go with mine. It has worked out great. I very rarely need more than two meat probes. For when I do I bought a quick probe. My thinking here is that most like sized meat will be fairly close in temp to what is probed. I can take a quick reading to verify. I purchased a Thermowand by Lava Tools. Similar to a Thermapen but a lot less expensive.  There are several threads here on these too. 

So in short yes there is a difference in the ambient probes and the meat probes so I would get an ambient probe. To save on shipping I'd also get the fourth probe. If you don't need to monitor multiple pit temps then get another meat probe.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I should mention that my Igrill2 has been performing flawlessly since I got it. I tested it again last night prior to using t and it is still where it should be.


----------



## carlo olivares

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The ambient probes are specifically designed to be used in higher temp environments. And give a more stable reading than if you were to use the meat probe as one. This is true for the Maveric also. I'd have to dig back in my old maverick stuff but somewhere in their manual they recommend using the ambient probe for that reason too. I too struggled with the what should I get when I ordered mine. Since I wanted to monitor two Mini-WSM smokers I decided to get two ambient probes to go with mine. It has worked out great. I very rarely need more than two meat probes. For when I do I bought a quick probe. My thinking here is that most like sized meat will be fairly close in temp to what is probed. I can take a quick reading to verify. I purchased a Thermowand by Lava Tools. Similar to a Thermapen but a lot less expensive. There are several threads here on these too.
> 
> So in short yes there is a difference in the ambient probes and the meat probes so I would get an ambient probe. To save on shipping I'd also get the fourth probe. If you don't need to monitor multiple pit temps then get another meat probe.


Thanks dirtsailor!


----------



## epiqallison

i got one in november for my thanksgiving turkey worked awesome i love it but haven't been able to use it very much as i live in gthe northeast NH rite now its 10 minutes of 4 pm and its a balmy 18 deg dropping to below 0 tonight pulling my hair out trying to get a chance to smoke some meat


----------



## dirtsailor2003

epiqallison said:


> i got one in november for my thanksgiving turkey worked awesome i love it but haven't been able to use it very much as i live in gthe northeast NH rite now its 10 minutes of 4 pm and its a balmy 18 deg dropping to below 0 tonight pulling my hair out trying to get a chance to smoke some meat


Perfect time for some cold smoking! cure up some bacon, or smoke some cheese! Over here in the PNW we missed winter. If we dont get some snow soon we're gonna be having a dry summer, not a good thing at all.


----------



## bigred77

How is the range on the iGrill?

seems like i have had problems with bluetooth connections over much distances


----------



## epiqallison

it depends on how many objects are between you and the igrill


----------



## epiqallison

i have used it on zero deg days and still have not had a problem


----------



## dizzybbq18

Hows the android app?
Im thinking of getting one for my uds. 
159$ for igrill2 3 meat probes and 1 pit probe.
only difference is the Bluetooth from the maverick?
I mean what's real differances? Mav  has far more range.


----------



## dizzybbq18

Id use it for android.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

dizzybbq18 said:


> Hows the android app?
> Im thinking of getting one for my uds.
> 159$ for igrill2 3 meat probes and 1 pit probe.
> only difference is the Bluetooth from the maverick?
> I mean what's real differances? Mav has far more range.


Setting the temps and alarms is light ages ahead of the MAV. There is also the graphing you can look at and export if you want. Honestly I get the same range from my iGrill2 as I do my Mav around my house. iGrill has rumored releasing a wifi app at some point.


----------



## dizzybbq18

So you do have both?
Trying to find people that can tell me which is better.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yes I have the MAV 732 and the iGrill2. I had the original iGrill but gave that to my cousin when I upgraded to the iGrill2. I honestly rarely use the MAV anymore. I like the features on the iGrill better.


----------



## dizzybbq18

U have iPhone?
How good is the range heardnitnsucks


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I can walk all around my house, property, and down the street to the mailbox and not loose the connection.


----------



## carlo olivares

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The ambient probes are specifically designed to be used in higher temp environments. And give a more stable reading than if you were to use the meat probe as one. This is true for the Maveric also. I'd have to dig back in my old maverick stuff but somewhere in their manual they recommend using the ambient probe for that reason too. I too struggled with the what should I get when I ordered mine. Since I wanted to monitor two Mini-WSM smokers I decided to get two ambient probes to go with mine. It has worked out great. I very rarely need more than two meat probes. For when I do I bought a quick probe. My thinking here is that most like sized meat will be fairly close in temp to what is probed. I can take a quick reading to verify. I purchased a Thermowand by Lava Tools. Similar to a Thermapen but a lot less expensive. There are several threads here on these too.
> 
> So in short yes there is a difference in the ambient probes and the meat probes so I would get an ambient probe. To save on shipping I'd also get the fourth probe. If you don't need to monitor multiple pit temps then get another meat probe.


Thank you Dirt Sailor! I will be placing an order in the next few days.


----------



## castaway127

I have had my iGrill2 for about a month now and I am very happy with its performance. It's nice having the ambient probe and the flexibility to add three additional probes. I have had no issues with the Blue Tooth connection. I might also mention that I actually have 2 of these; I purchased one directly from the company; and then I came across a deal at one of our local Sam's Club here in Kansas City. They are selling the iGrill2 with 4 probes for $49.81. This is for real, I purchased and extra one for myself, one for my son and another for my son-in-law who lives in Ohio. Just could not pass-up such a great deal!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Castaway127 said:


> I have had my iGrill2 for about a month now and I am very happy with its performance. It's nice having the ambient probe and the flexibility to add three additional probes. I have had no issues with the Blue Tooth connection. I might also mention that I actually have 2 of these; I purchased one directly from the company; and then I came across a deal at one of our local Sam's Club here in Kansas City. They are selling the iGrill2 with 4 probes for $49.81. This is for real, I purchased and extra one for myself, one for my son and another for my son-in-law who lives in Ohio. Just could not pass-up such a great deal!


Wow! that's a fantastic price! Our Lowes started carrying them, but not for that price!


----------



## castaway127

Yes, it is a great price. I paid $99 for the iGrill2 with 2 probes; and then I paid $25 for the ambient probe. What I got a Sam's with the 4 probes is basically 1/3 of the price.


----------



## gavin16

Noticed iGrill happened to post this on their Facebook page today.  iGrill2 limited edition sale, includes iGrill2 plus 4 temp probes, for $139 plus free shipping in the US.  Have to say if I didn't already have one I'd be chomping at the bit for this.. Oh wait, I already am..


----------



## carlo olivares

Gavin16 said:


> Noticed iGrill happened to post this on their Facebook page today.  iGrill2 limited edition sale, includes iGrill2 plus 4 temp probes, for $139 plus free shipping in the US.  Have to say if I didn't already have one I'd be chomping at the bit for this.. Oh wait, I already am..


Hey Gavin! Thank you for the heads up! I visited their page on facebook, clicked on the promo, and bought a set off their site. all in all, saved a little via the discount (like 15 off for shipping + the actual discount). More money for meat.

I was looking to get 1 ambient temp probe but they seem to be out of stock. No issues, ill just use the meat probe to record ambient temp. If its anything like the maverick... should work just fine.


----------



## gavin16

Carlo Olivares said:


> Hey Gavin! Thank you for the heads up! I visited their page on facebook, clicked on the promo, and bought a set off their site. all in all, saved a little via the discount (like 15 off for shipping + the actual discount). More money for meat.
> 
> I was looking to get 1 ambient temp probe but they seem to be out of stock. No issues, ill just use the meat probe to record ambient temp. If its anything like the maverick... should work just fine.


Glad I could be of help Carlo!  It is always a good deal when you can save more money for the meat! hehe.  As for the ambient probe, it honestly took me a while to figure out the difference in the probes... Until I finally noticed the ambient has a flat end versus the meat one having a point end... And only the ambients come with those little clip deals.. I have always just used my meat probe to record the ambient temp, drilling a hole in a clothespin to hold it in place.. I know they don't like you to do that, but hey, that's also them just trying to sell more of their products to. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope you enjoy your igrill2 as much as I do mine! (And imo it is better than the maverick, though I have never used one No bias or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## castaway127

Carlo Olivares said:


> Hey Gavin! Thank you for the heads up! I visited their page on facebook, clicked on the promo, and bought a set off their site. all in all, saved a little via the discount (like 15 off for shipping + the actual discount). More money for meat.
> 
> I was looking to get 1 ambient temp probe but they seem to be out of stock. No issues, ill just use the meat probe to record ambient temp. If its anything like the maverick... should work just fine.


Carlo, When I bought the 3 of the IGrill2's at Sam's Club for $49.81; they only came with the 4 meat probes (No Ambient). We ordered grill clips off of Amazon to turn them into an Ambient probes; I believe they are about $7 each and they work just fine.


----------



## gavin16

Castaway127 said:


> Carlo, When I bought the 3 of the IGrill2's at Sam's Club for $49.81; they only came with the 4 meat probes (No Ambient). We ordered grill clips off of Amazon to turn them into an Ambient probes; I believe they are about $7 each and they work just fine.


I'm still in awe that you found the igrill2 with the 4 meat probes for $50.. I would be all over that!!


----------



## carlo olivares

Castaway127 said:


> Carlo, When I bought the 3 of the IGrill2's at Sam's Club for $49.81; they only came with the 4 meat probes (No Ambient). We ordered grill clips off of Amazon to turn them into an Ambient probes; I believe they are about $7 each and they work just fine.





Gavin16 said:


> Glad I could be of help Carlo!  It is always a good deal when you can save more money for the meat! hehe.  As for the ambient probe, it honestly took me a while to figure out the difference in the probes... Until I finally noticed the ambient has a flat end versus the meat one having a point end... And only the ambients come with those little clip deals.. I have always just used my meat probe to record the ambient temp, drilling a hole in a clothespin to hold it in place.. I know they don't like you to do that, but hey, that's also them just trying to sell more of their products to. :icon_wink:
> 
> Hope you enjoy your igrill2 as much as I do mine! (And imo it is better than the maverick, though I have never used one No bias or anything. :icon_smile: )



I have the maverick but i have been wanting to get something with more probes for when i have multiple pieces of meat. :) this was the perfect opportunity to buy


----------



## carlo olivares

Castaway127 said:


> Carlo, When I bought the 3 of the IGrill2's at Sam's Club for $49.81; they only came with the 4 meat probes (No Ambient). We ordered grill clips off of Amazon to turn them into an Ambient probes; I believe they are about $7 each and they work just fine.



Id be all over that too if i had access to a discount like that! I have heard that due to the limited supply of igrill2 units in the US, prices have jumped up even to 175usd a unit.


----------



## castaway127

Gavin16 said:


> I'm still in awe that you found the igrill2 with the 4 meat probes for $50.. I would be all over that!!


Yes, I was as well; I actually thought about buying all they had and sell them on Ebay. Here is a link to the Sam's site: 

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/idevic...099&selectedTab=allProducts&_requestid=365838


----------



## dr k

Castaway127 said:


> Yes, I was as well; I actually thought about buying all they had and sell them on Ebay. Here is a link to the Sam's site:
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/idevic...099&selectedTab=allProducts&_requestid=365838


Thanks for the link.  No igrills at my Sam's.


----------



## carlo olivares

I was looking up the order status of my shipment when i came across a link on the idevices website re: a probe recall. They have a picture of the affected probes (the tip where the wire meets the actual probe is different).

Thought you guys might want to check:

http://idevicesinc.com/recall/


----------



## carlo olivares

OK - So I finally got to smoke some meat and test out my new Idevice igrill 2. Here are my initial thoughts

1. Its a nice piece of equipment - pairs well with an android phone and has some nice features in the app (such as setting your alarm tone, when the alarm/ pre alarm will go off, and it can graph your cook temp (as long as the device stays paired).

2.Unlike the Maverick, the igrill2 uses bluetooth to connect to your phone (the receiver). Which in my case is restricting as the smoker is outside the house, and the bedroom is a room away (maybe just 30 feet) but with cement walls in between. Since the bluetooth doesnt reach, I cant monitor temps from the bedroom.

I ended up still using my maverick to monitor the grill temps on my WSM (I used both top and bottom racks) and used the igrill to monitor the meat temps of my pork butt and brisket.

I used lump coal - which tends to die during the night- so watching cooker temp is more important to me.

So while it is overkill, I will probably use my maverick to watch cooker temp, and my igrill to watch multiple meats on the smoker (works out well since it has up to 4 probes)

Side note - This was my first time to monitor ambient temps on both grates - and wow - can they vary. early during the cook, there was something like 20+ F difference (where the top was hotter). So I could be at ~225 top grate but be at 200 or 190 in the bottom grade. I noticed that once the meat was foiled (texas crutch), the cooker temp equalized at both grates.

Carlo


----------



## mummel

What happens to the charting function if you phone screen turns off, or you take a phone call, or you push the home button to check email?  Does you phone screen need to be on 24/7 to receive readings for the charts?

Igrill 2

-4 probes vs 2

-costs $30 more

-charting option

Maverick 733:

-350 feet range vs 150


----------



## gavin16

mummel said:


> What happens to the charting function if you phone screen turns off, or you take a phone call, or you push the home button to check email?  Does you phone screen need to be on 24/7 to receive readings for the charts?
> 
> Igrill 2
> 
> -4 probes vs 2
> 
> -costs $30 more
> 
> -charting option
> 
> Maverick 733:
> 
> -350 feet range vs 150


Hello mummel!!

Nothing should happen to the chart, your phone screen does not need to be on 24/7 to receive the readings.  I've actually reset the igrill2 itself a couple times (due to some problems reconnecting after being out of range) during a cook, and all my information was still available!


----------



## mummel

Gavin16 said:


> Hello mummel!!
> 
> Nothing should happen to the chart, your phone screen does not need to be on 24/7 to receive the readings.  I've actually reset the igrill2 itself a couple times (due to some problems reconnecting after being out of range) during a cook, and all my information was still available!


Thats what I wanted to know.  Thanks.  Wonder where it stores the info while you are disconnected?  So you can still access previous captured data, but it doesnt capture new data while being disconnected right (i.e. you cant go back and see what happened if you were out of range and not capturing data)?


----------



## carlo olivares

mummel said:


> Thats what I wanted to know.  Thanks.  Wonder where it stores the info while you are disconnected?  So you can still access previous captured data, but it doesnt capture new data while being disconnected right (i.e. you cant go back and see what happened if you were out of range and not capturing data)?



Hi mummel, 

On your earlier post:
the igrill 2 comes with 2 probles out of the box and sells for like 100 usd.It has a capacity up to 4 probes but each additional probe is 25 usd. Occassionally youll find promos - i got my igrill with 4 probes for 130 or 140 usd.the range is 150ft but i think mine is less.. its dependent on your bluetooth i guess. Mine is maybe 50ft but with walls In between.

The maverick sells for around 70 usd with 2 probes. It only has a capacity for 2 probes.Range boasts 300 ft, i find that it is longer than the igrill, ive been quite a ways away and the signal reaches no problem. The alarm is nice and loud too.

On the igrill's charting, ive had cooks where for most of the cook i had my phone disconnected and with me-out of range. I found that the igrill2 seems to assume graph- meaning the trend line just shows a steady rise in the meat's temp without variation. I assume that it was assumed since in my usual cooks, there is always a stall.

I still use my maverick for long cooks. I like the range and alarm strength. And i like watching my smokers temp.

The igrill2 is great for short cooks and when you have a lot of meat on.

Othertimes i use the maverick to monitor the smoker and the igrill2 to monitor the meat. But thats coz i just want to play with all my toys.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mummel

Great info.  I'll probably get the Maverick.  Thanks.


----------



## bamafan15

Just picked this up at Lowes today for 80. Cheapest price I have seen until I just read about Sam's a month ago. Was planning on smoking a butt this weekend so can not wait to try it out. All I've had up till now is a fork probe and the built in probe on my mes30 which is not accurate at all.


----------



## mummel

Good luck!  Please report back with your opinions.  I'm curious to hear about the  iGrills operation.

1) What happens if your battery dies?  When you turn your phone back on, is your data still there?

2) When you lose connection and come back in range, is your data still there, and how does the chart handle this?

3) If you take a call or check email, does the chart still keep logging?

4) When your phone's screen goes off due to inactivity, does the bluetooth connection get severed, or does it remain active and keep logging?

5) Range results?

6) Battery life of your phone with the bluetooth connection?

7) If you close the app by accident (actually terminate the process), and sign back in, does your chart disappear?

8) Is there a way to export the chart so you can post it on the forums?

9) Smoker temp alarm as well as meat alarms?

Some of these questions have been answered but I would really like to know your results.  Thanks!


----------



## mummel

It looks like the bluetooth connection is *NOT* active while you're on the phone. http://idevicesinc.com/igrill/downloads/igrill_pro_manual.pdf


----------



## bamafan15

Homemade grill clip for ambient temp probe using wood chips and boil test to see how far off probes are 













image.jpg



__ bamafan15
__ Apr 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bamafan15
__ Apr 24, 2015


----------



## bamafan15

So I have my mes30 a little over a year now. I have never had a thermometer of any sort except one of the forks you can buy at bed bath beyond. Although my main cooks are small items like chops and wings, I am glad I made this purchase for my second go at a big item like this butt. It appears my smoker is off about 20 degrees. Been fighting with it this morning to get it dialed in to a constant temp range of 225-235 and to do so I had to set smoker temp at 250. Been holding steady in that temp range for almost an hour now. 













image.jpg



__ bamafan15
__ Apr 25, 2015


----------



## dr k

BamaFan15 said:


> So I have my mes30 a little over a year now. I have never had a thermometer of any sort except one of the forks you can buy at bed bath beyond. Although my main cooks are small items like chops and wings, I am glad I made this purchase for my second go at a big item like this butt. It appears my smoker is off about 20 degrees. Been fighting with it this morning to get it dialed in to a constant temp range of 225-235 and to do so I had to set smoker temp at 250. Been holding steady in that temp range for almost an hour now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bamafan15
> __ Apr 25, 2015















CAM00483.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 20, 2015






After sealing the cable/probe joint with 700*F RTV Silicone I filled an empty aluminum tea light and let it set up for a week.  It turned into a solid silicone puck for a grill probe holder.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

BamaFan15 said:


> Homemade grill clip for ambient temp probe using wood chips and boil test to see how far off probes are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bamafan15
> __ Apr 24, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bamafan15
> __ Apr 24, 2015


Oops! I put the grill probe holder on the wrong post. 

-Kurt


----------



## drewed

Nevermind


----------



## smokinadam

BamaFan15 said:


> Just picked this up at Lowes today for 80. Cheapest price I have seen until I just read about Sam's a month ago. Was planning on smoking a butt this weekend so can not wait to try it out. All I've had up till now is a fork probe and the built in probe on my mes30 which is not accurate at all.


were they clearing them out? They have almost prefect 5 star rating on their website. And lot of ratings (190)


----------



## bamafan15

I have no idea. It was the only one they had. They had quite a few Mini's. Knowing the reviews and seeing the price reduction made me go ahead and get it.


----------



## flywatt

I just picked one up at Bass Pro Shop today for $99. I replaced my old weber thermometer with the Igrill2. This thing is amazing. Super convenient! I've been snapping screen shots to torutre my Dad all day. Love it! I'm going to pick up another probe in a few weeks. I noticed Amazon had them for $79, but I needed mine today.


----------



## flywatt

Update: I found the deal at Sam's club for $50. 4 probes included. I'll be getting a refund from BPS tomorrow ;)


----------



## mummel

flywatt said:


> Update: I found the deal at Sam's club for $50. 4 probes included. I'll be getting a refund from BPS tomorrow ;)


What a great deal.  What State are you in?  The Sams in my area dont have it.


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> What a great deal.  What State are you in?  The Sams in my area dont have it.


----------



## flywatt

El Paso, TX


----------



## flywatt

I'll pick em up and ship them out for $75 + shipping. If anyone is interested, send me a PM. I'll ship them with the receipt from Sam's for your warranty. They only had about 6 left. iGrill2 w/ 4 probes.


----------



## mummel

Do you guys find the charts useful?  It would be great to see what my smoker is actually doing on startup temps wise (i.e. the overruns).  It would also be great to see the historical smoking temps while I am not home (to make sure the smoker has been doing what it's told).  The 3rd plus for me would be to have a benchmark for future smokes with respect to time and average temps.

But I wonder, once you've used it for a year, does this info become redundant and then the iGrill sits in the draw?  I already have a Mav 733 and would only get the mini for the charts.


----------



## gavin16

I think the graphs are awesome.  But honestly, I think I've only opened the graphs on an excel sheet once or twice.  Of course I'm not an excel guru and don't use it enough to figure out how to charge the data on excel... I did spend a long time getting rid of the outliers in the data (there were several.. and data recorded for every minute or 2..) 

If I had extra time and thought about it I would sit down and go through it all.  I do email the data to myself, and screenshot the graphs.  It is interesting to see my offset smoker jump around with temps..


----------



## mummel

Does the iGrill mini come with an temp probe or just a meat probe?


----------



## gavin16

The igrill mini just comes with a meat probe, it only has 1 port.  I use one of my meat probes from the igrill2 as a temp probe.  One of these days I'll invest in a temp probe, when I'm no longer an unemployed recent grad.. I know idevices says not to do that because it isn't as accurate.. but so far it's worked just fine for me.  I use a wooden clothespin with a small hole drilled through the handles and it works great to hold up the meat probe.


----------



## mummel

Is there a diffs between the 2 probes?


----------



## gavin16

The temp prob I believe is shorter, and it has a blunt end.  Whereas the meat probe is longer with a point end.  Took me forever to figure out the difference until I studied the pics closer haha.  The temp probe also comes with a clip for it to rest on the grill or wherever.  Whereas the meat probe does not.  

http://idevicesinc.com/igrill/igrill2/

If you scroll down on the provided link there is a good pic of the probes.  The blue one on the right is the temp probe.  

Fun fact:  They even have a candy making probe !! For avid candy makers! (My sweet tooth thinks I need to get in on this hehe)

Another cool feature that I don't remember without scrolling through previous posts... Idevices finally did some updates to their app a while back, and you can now see your probe temps from your lock screen! They created a widget to go on your home screens.  That was a big thing I originally had as criticism for them to improve.


----------



## mummel

Cool! So you can use the meat probe as a temp probe?


----------



## hank2000

Ok how do u get the widget?  I have an iPhone but I do good to use it to look SMF. lol.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Finally had a probe failure. One of my ambient probes is on the fritz. Either that or I have a new Fire and Ice Smoker!













19463238029_cbbf0c7c2d_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 14, 2015


----------



## gavin16

mummel said:


> Cool! So you can use the meat probe as a temp probe?


Yessir! Has worked just fine for me! Mine has gotten black and I try to clean it as best I can between uses.  


hank2000 said:


> Ok how do u get the widget? I have an iPhone but I do good to use it to look SMF. lol.


Do you use idevices connected app or the igrill app? I have a galaxy and only the idevices app will work for me.  If you use that app, open it up. On the home page at the bottom select 'More' then select 'settings'.  There will be a home screen widget option - you can turn it on/off and tell it how often to refresh.  If you have a galaxy, you can add the widget to one of your home screens.  I do not know how to do that on the iPhone.  If you use the igrill app (I think this app only works for iPhones) then I am not sure, I'd suggest looking around the settings.. If it can do it.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## mummel

Whats the logging interval for the charts?  Does it take a data point every 30 seconds, every 5min?  Someone said 2min but can you change that?  Every 30 seconds would be neat so I can really see the high and the lows of the overruns. 

Also, can you save to PDF the chart from the iDevices app?


----------



## mummel

Here's my other thread.  I thought about getting the Mini just for the charts: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/224963/igrill-mini

The iGrill app does allow you to export the graph to a PDF.  But what about the other iDevices app or whatever its called?













Igrill.png



__ mummel
__ Jul 14, 2015


----------



## mummel

25ba0cbd53995e7fe175f0a1b3940e.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 14, 2015


----------



## gavin16

mummel said:


> Whats the logging interval for the charts?  Does it take a data point every 30 seconds, every 5min?  Someone said 2min but can you change that?  Every 30 seconds would be neat so I can really see the high and the lows of the overruns.
> 
> Also, can you save to PDF the chart from the iDevices app?


You can change both the notification and widget refreshes to anywhere from 1 second to 60 seconds.  Idevices connected is the app name.  I turned on my igrill2 to tinker and try to find what you are looking for to make sure I give you the right information.  As far as I can see idevices connected app only lets you export a JPEG of the graph or CSV spreadsheet.  What dirt sailor posted earlier is an example of the jpeg.  Except you can change how you view the probes with a simple touch of your screen - so you can get an image of the graph.  













iGrillDoYou.jpeg



__ gavin16
__ Jul 14, 2015






I have attached both documents to show you how they work.  The picture is DIFFERENT than the CSV file. I forgot to share my test to my email, I only exported it.  But you can still see how it works.  I shared my pic the same way dirt sailor did his.  All you do is touch that probe and it will change how it displays.  In the CSV file, I only had the probe on for 6 minutes and you can see there is a lot of data saved.  The refresh rate for the graph is 3 seconds.  So REALLY specific.  I have noticed in 1 spreadsheet that I tried to turn into a graph, that for long cooks the igrill2 (and maybe the mini also) throws out an outlier.. some number that's WAY different than the pattern.  I don't remember how often this occurs.. maybe once every 15 or 30 minutes?  To export, just click on the graph - it will blow it up larger - at the bottom it will say 'more' - select export - it will give you options on where to send it.  

The particular spreadsheet I was working with I think was a brisket or pulled pork.. so 8-9 hours divided by 3 seconds = A LOT OF NUMBERS!  to sort through.  I'm not a regular excel user though so I forgot how to chart the data easily, and how to remove the outliers with a shortcut (I know it can be done).  

Gavin


----------



## gavin16

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Finally had a probe failure. One of my ambient probes is on the fritz. Either that or I have a new Fire and Ice Smoker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19463238029_cbbf0c7c2d_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Jul 14, 2015


Hmm.. One of those certainly doesn't look like the other... Haha! Hopefully igrill will send you a new one if it doesn't get back to normal.


----------



## mummel

So it looks like if you want accurate data and an accurate chart, you really need to export to a CSV, remove the outliers, and create a nice looking chart.  That's a pain.  I was hoping you could export to a jpeg that would have all of that taken care of already! 

iGrill really needs to sort that out.  They should have an algorithm where you export a CSV to their server directly in the app, they process it, and email you nice JPG of the chart.  That would be a win.


----------



## mummel

Have you tried using the iGrill app (not the iDevices app)?  What does the PDF export look like?


----------



## gavin16

Essentially yes, and I do agree it would be nice if they did have something like that.  Though for now the current graph does what I want and have the time to look at big picture things. Mostly use it with my offset charcoal smoker and only big roast cuts or a whole bird.  My electric I'm lazy sometimes and know how far off that gauge is to understand its temp readings, without the probe.  I will say they have come a long ways with the app.. Like I mentioned in an early post the widget capability is fairly new - implemented just a few months after lots of feedback from customers.  I'd suggest giving them a call maybe and ask them about the exporting.. and maybe hint that suggestion to them and see what they say.  I talked to one of them once because I was having a slight technical error with my bluetooth connecting.  Nothing major.  Even leaving a comment on the app in the play store or app store might get some kind of look, who knows.  

As far as the other app goes that you are referring to, I have not used it before.  I've downloaded it a couple times on my s5 but it simply won't work so I had to delete it.


----------



## mike5454

I have the original iDevices iGrill 7685-IGLK Grilling/Cooking Barbecue Thermometer with two probes.  When it works ... it works great.  My biggest complaint is that like any other electronic thermometer the probes go bad and are $25 each to replace.  It's takes a while to get used to the software application on the iPhone.  When it is working (with good probes) the device is wonderful with great features.  I will wait until they have perfected the probes before I move up to the iGrill2.


----------



## mummel

I'm wish I could have got in on this deal.  4 probes:













post-8193-0-43542600-1427135512.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 30, 2015


----------



## mummel

post-8193-0-79832200-1427135395.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 30, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mummel said:


> I'm wish I could have got in on this deal.  4 probes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post-8193-0-43542600-1427135512.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Jul 30, 2015


Wish that sale was here! I just sent iGrill $25 for a new ambient probe.


----------



## smokinadam

I wonder if my Sam's has this... nice score!


----------



## mummel

I just found these pics.  I wasnt able to get in on this deal.  Keep calling Sams and email them.  They may decide to stock it at your store.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Sam's, we don't have no stinking Sam's! 

On another note I left my iGrill2 on for two days straight. Oops! On a good note I just used it to cook some chicken and it worked just fine. I have done this several times now. The original iGrill would have ate the batteries down to nothing in that time frame!


----------



## smokinadam

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sam's, we don't have no stinking Sam's!
> 
> On another note I left my iGrill2 on for two days straight. Oops! On a good note I just used it to cook some chicken and it worked just fine. I have done this several times now. The original iGrill would have ate the batteries down to nothing in that time frame!


so I use a galaxy 4 do you know if the igrill would actually work with that or anything but a iphobe?


----------



## bigred77

smokinadam said:


> so I use a galaxy 4 do you know if the igrill would actually work with that or anything but a iphobe?


according to their website, yes it will work

http://idevicesinc.com/compatibility/


----------



## southpaw10

Are they planning on releasing one that coqmnects to your WiFi so you can keep tabs on it wherever you go? Similar to many thermostats out there. Just wondering how far out there that is if I can wait for that or get this model.


----------



## sawinredneck

Well, here's the good, the bad and the ugly on these things.
I love it for what it is, but I hate it for what it could be. What do I mean buy this? For as much as it costs and as much as it can do, it's the little things that let it down. I needed mine in a hurry so I bought it locally, $160 and change with an additional meat probe and the ambient probe. Here's a trick for those of you thinking about getting one, go to the idevices store, put the igrill2, a meat probe and the ambient probe in your cart. Go to check out and enter code "smoke" and you can get it all, with free standard shipping for $125 to your door. Now that's out of the way.
I've done two smokes so far, first one went great, but I was always within 15ft. Second smoke I was in and out of the house, 30ft? It kept disconnecting, sometimes I could close the app and get it to connect, other times I'd have to shut the unit off and start all over again. Frustrating! I pretty well knew this would be an issue, four walls between the smoker and the kitchen, but I'd hopped it wouldn't be this bad. Not sure how it's going to be in the winter months!
Second complaint, yes it's minor, but I think it's worth noting. After two smokes the colored sleeves for the probes, they are pretty much all the same color. I've tried lightly washing them, they are a pain to get off and on, and try not to get the end of the probes wet!
So in a nutshell, I'm still on the fence. I don't give a rip about the graphs, or "trending" pics with the app, I just didn't want to have to keep track of two additional things when I already carry a phone all the time.
If you want the graphs and to geek out and impress your friends, it doesn't get much cooler than this unit!
If range is important and you just want something that works, get two Mavericks and be happy carrying around two more pieces of gear.
I hope this helps someone else in their decision.


----------



## mummel

Good review thanks.


----------



## timleo

I've had bad luck getting it to work on my android device.  I borrow the wifes' ipad when I want to use the igrill. 

That was a big disappointment as I called them specifically to check on the android compatibility prior to purchase.  They assured me it would work.  Maybe my android device is too old.  (I doubt that)


----------



## gavin16

timleo said:


> I've had bad luck getting it to work on my android device.  I borrow the wifes' ipad when I want to use the igrill.
> 
> That was a big disappointment as I called them specifically to check on the android compatibility prior to purchase.  They assured me it would work.  Maybe my android device is too old.  (I doubt that)


What androi device are you using? I have never had a problem on my s5.  Are you using the idevices connected app? The other igrill app will not work with androids.


----------



## icyhot

I have a HTC m-9,and have no problem at all.I like it so well that I bought another one.


----------



## patrick bair

Sorry if this has been addressed, I'm a latecomer to the discussion. Can the multi-probe models monitor smoker box as well as meat temps?


----------



## girlie smoker

I just received my iGrill2 this week.  Ordered from Amazon with the additional ambient probe to monitor smoker box.  Paid just over $100 for all.  My kitchen and family room are close to the deck where we smoke so I haven't lost signal but you will lose it going anywhere else in the house.  Other than that I'm liking it. I'm using my husbands old iPhone 4s just for the iGrill monitor.


----------



## hank2000

Patrick Bair said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed, I'm a latecomer to the discussion. Can the multi-probe models monitor smoker box as well as meat temps?


Yes but u have to order the ambient temp prob separate   I think I had to give $25 for mine. And you can only get it from there web site


----------



## girlie smoker

Quote:
Quote:
Originally Posted by Patrick Bair View Post

Sorry if this has been addressed, I'm a latecomer to the discussion. Can the multi-probe models monitor smoker box as well as meat temps?
Yes but u have to order the ambient temp prob separate I think I had to give $25 for mine. And you can only get it from there web site


----------



## girlie smoker

Oops hit the reply key before I was finished...
I ordered my ambient probe on Amazon


----------



## hank2000

Ok. So I was wrong. Lol. Didn't know Amazon had them. A year ago when I ordered mine no one but Igrill had them. Sorry for giving misinformation


----------



## lonestarmedic

Got a pair of thw igrill2 systems from Amazon. Each unit $65.00. Downloaded the Android application to phone and tablet. Both work well. And I was able to monitor both units from within the app. Took a couple times to get it dialled im


----------



## southpaw10

I just purchased and igrill2 also from amazon and was curious if you could connect it to an ipad and if that ipad is synced with your phone are you able to monitor through the cloud? I don't have an ipad so I can't try it myself and would rather know if someone has tried it before I go and buy one.


----------



## drewed

Yes you can sync with an Ipad.   I don't know how you are syncing your phone and Ipad over the cloud.  Does it work like a live screen mirror, or more a remote drive?  

If it screen mirrors, then you should be able to, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## bigred77

Saw the iGrill 2 with 4 probes deal at Sams again this weekend


----------



## mummel

bigred77 said:


> Saw the iGrill 2 with 4 probes deal at Sams again this weekend


How much?  $50?


----------



## hank2000

I would give that for one.


----------



## bigred77

mummel said:


> How much?  $50?


I think it was either $79 or $89


----------



## mummel

Over the summer it was $49 for 4 probes.


----------



## bigred77

mummel said:


> Over the summer it was $49 for 4 probes.


ahh, well thats obviously a much better deal

I have a Mav that I like a lot, so I havent really paid that close of attention to the iGrill pricing, just saw it and wanted to pass along the info


----------



## wichita chief

I like my igrill2. I use it with my Kindle. I don't demand much from it. I'm not too demanding of what I want. I use it to display what my temps are on a nice large display. I do wish that you could change the scale on the graph viewed which I'd like to do. Mine will work into the house and down the hall to my office but after awhile it loses it's connection. So I typically leave it in the kitchen or living room 15-30 ft away. Saves me going down steps and outside.


----------



## lonestarmedic

Igrill2 was not accurate over Christmas!! I set up 4 probes in a boneless prime rib. The meat was very uniform in mass. The probes had a 20 degree tempurature spread. I traded connections and positions in the meat and on the base unit. For reference I used my old Maverick 732 and a Thermapen. The iGrill2 was 12-15 degrees higher. Maverick and Thermapen were within 1 degree of each other. I will be contacting iDevices Monday. Either get it fixed or get a refund.

And for those interested the meat probe is not accurate as an ambient probe. Also, Maverick probes and iGrill probes will not interchange.


----------



## lonestarmedic

Had a chance to check the iGrill in a pot of water last night. And check against my Maverick in the same pot. All registered withing 1 degreebof each other as I raised temperature from 65 to boiling. Did this over about an hour to stabilize the readings. So wxt, I suppose I need to put the probes in a solid mass and check that way. Still not understanding 2 probes a half inch apart in meat and seeing a 20 degree difference. Anything is possible!


----------



## bregent

lonestarmedic said:


> Had a chance to check the iGrill in a pot of water last night. And check against my Maverick in the same pot. All registered withing 1 degreebof each other as I raised temperature from 65 to boiling. Did this over about an hour to stabilize the readings. So wxt, I suppose I need to put the probes in a solid mass and check that way. Still not understanding 2 probes a half inch apart in meat and seeing a 20 degree difference. Anything is possible!


Was the depth of all probes exactly the same?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

lonestarmedic said:


> Had a chance to check the iGrill in a pot of water last night. And check against my Maverick in the same pot. All registered withing 1 degreebof each other as I raised temperature from 65 to boiling. Did this over about an hour to stabilize the readings. So wxt, I suppose I need to put the probes in a solid mass and check that way. Still not understanding 2 probes a half inch apart in meat and seeing a 20 degree difference. Anything is possible!



The mass of the meat may not be the same. It's not a consistent way to test therm probes. Fat, bone, air pockets all could've effected the probes. 

Meat will cook at different rates due to the above mentioned. I find no need to put multiple fixed probes in the roast. 

As for the iGrill2 I have been using mine daily since I bought it when they came out. It has been flawless. I did have one probe go bad in July. I replaced it and no problems since. I have had 4 or 5 max probes I've had to replace in 5 years of use. So I figure on a probe a year. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...is-212-f-an-accurate-measure-of-boiling-water


----------



## lonestarmedic

I suspect that the meat mass may not have been equal. I did the water test and all probes from all devices agreed.

Funny thing is I did group the probes close and insert equally. Only thing I can think of was maybe a fat pocket in the prime rib.

Have never had a problem before. But, since this was an expensive chunk of cow and for a very important family gathering I suspect

I was on edge. Had only used the iGrill once before.

Thanks for everyone giving suggestions and their experiences.

JB


----------



## greenhja

I just ordered the Igrill2 with 4 probes for $79.95 free shipping.  I'm excited and can't wait to try them!  I've been using the maverick dual, and a single.  I really wanted it all in 1.  I'll still use them for the grate temps.  I have a huge party next weekend.  I'll be smoking 4 whole chickens 3lbs of sausage, and 2-3 rack of ribs!  Pics will come afterwards.


----------



## ronhowjr

Just order mine and looking forward to trying out when my UDS build is complete!


----------



## mowin

I also grabbed a Igrill2 from amazon for $79. Ordered a ambient prob too.
Finally tested it out in a pot of boiling water. Probes were spot on. 

Had 2 prime rib steaks to smoke, so i figured I try it out. Like the gragh showing the temp curves.  Steaks went onto a hot gasser @ 135* for a reverse sear. They were great.   

Looking forward to using the Igrill2 a lot more.


----------



## krj

Look what just showed up in my doorstep!













image.jpeg



__ krj
__ Jun 13, 2016







Finally pulled the trigger and found a decent deal on the four probe via eBay, so I bought two. Now I can probe my probes probes probe.


----------



## bobrap

Seems my igrill2 has given up the ghost.  Put meat in the smoker straight from the fridge and it's reading 230*.  Ice water is 100+.  Not sure if I'll get another or go with the Maverick.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

bobrap said:


> Seems my igrill2 has given up the ghost.  Put meat in the smoker straight from the fridge and it's reading 230*.  Ice water is 100+.  Not sure if I'll get another or go with the Maverick.


Sounds like you may need new probe/probes. I had one go out last year. Ordered a new one and haven't had any issues with them since. With my old mavericks I used to have to replace the probes yearly. Weak battery can also be a culprit.


----------



## bobrap

Tried every probe I have.  All read wacky.  I'll try new batteries and see if that helps.

New batteries didn't help.  Guess it's time to try a maverick.


----------



## Bummed

I just picked up an iGrill2 from Groupon. They have it listed for $79.99 but for first time users (like me!) you can use promo code 'FIRST' to get an additional 25% off. It ended up being $62.38 with sales tax with free shipping.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-idevices-igrill2-bluetooth-meat-thermometer

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## lemans

I have a igrill mini it's great I love it.. I have a maverick 
732. It ok... Much to do about nothing.. Hard to use


----------



## tikigriller

Just ordered mine...paid more than I am seeing here, but I wanted it by tomorrow for  a Sunday Cook.........can't wait to see the difference between this and the readings on the GMG-DB.  Wonderful thing about Amazon...I could  always use it tomorrow, send it back, then use  the links I just found on here to get it for less....if I wanted to be a mooch and work the system.....which I probably won't.


----------



## mike3ga88

i just seen on groupon that they have the igrill 2 for the next 12 days on sale at 20% off. Reg 99.95 you can get it for 79.99


----------



## Bummed

Mike3ga88 said:


> i just seen on groupon that they have the igrill 2 for the next 12 days on sale at 20% off. Reg 99.95 you can get it for 79.99



Yep see my post up a few for more discount.  I got mine in this week and it was amazing. I love the Bluetooth with the app. I am going to get the ambient probe as well.


----------



## mike3ga88

Lol, my bad. Should have read it better. I just want to get my smoker put together right now, been in garage in box for 2 weeks cause I'm down with my back


----------



## tikigriller

Wow.....I will to pass final judgement until I get the Ambient Probe tomorrow, but according to a food probe being used as an ambient probe, the iGrill2 says the grill temp is 380....the grill, GMG-DB says it is 425!!!!  If this is accurate...the igrill2...then i know why my food is taking so bloody long to cook!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tikigriller said:


> Wow.....I will to pass final judgement until I get the Ambient Probe tomorrow, but according to a food probe being used as an ambient probe, the iGrill2 says the grill temp is 380....the grill, GMG-DB says it is 425!!!!  If this is accurate...the igrill2...then i know why my food is taking so bloody long to cook!!!!!



Most pit therms are way off. You can test your iGrill therm using this method

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...is-212-f-an-accurate-measure-of-boiling-water

If your pit therms are removable you can test them too.

My meat probes and ambient probes for the iGrill are within 2 degrees of each other when placed in the pit. 

Doing the test all four probes are within 1-2 degrees of where they should be.


----------



## Bummed

I gave mine the boiling water test and both meat probes measures back and forth 211-212. Tested my other therms and they were close within a degree too.

Thanks!


----------



## tikigriller

Have everything up and running on the iGrill and I have to say I am very impressed.  The app on the phone is very user friendly, and th einfo it is sending wil be used, no doubt about it.

Currently, it is measuring my grill.  The Right side is consistently 15-20 degrees cooler than the Left, and the grill is actually averaging 20 degrees COOLER than the grill measurement states.

As I look at the location of the probes, I am not surprised.  The GMG probe is BELOW the drip trays, which are wrapped in foil, so it is getting a direct read of the heat below, instead of on top where the meat is sitting.  Surprising they would choose that location to place the probe.  Many questions are being answered for me on why my first cooks were such a struggle. Set at 180 and was actually cooking at 160-165!!!

This makes me think, not that I would ever need it often, but how will it ever be possible to get to the 500 temp the grill is supposed to be able to get to?

Bottom line though for this thread...if you are on the fence, spend th extra money and get the iGrill2....I am very pleased with the quality and the way the info is sent to me. I am glad I went with this over a Maverick.  Really feel like it is something I will not Out Grow..........


----------



## unlgrad2002

I got one of these for my birthday tonight and I'm pumped to use it. Best wife ever!


----------



## drew manzella

I got an iGrill a few weeks ago, used it 3 times and so far I am pretty unhappy with it.  The first day I used it, it would lose connection to my iPhone 6S (even when I left the phone sitting next to the smoker) and the ONLY way I could get it to reconnect was to power cycle the base unit.  What is the point of a bluetooth/app thermometer if I have to get up to power cycle it at the smoker?

The second time I used it I switched it to my iPad (older hardware) and the connectivity was better but it still dropped fairly frequently.  Now it would however reconnect more easily.  

I am still not sold on the temp readings.  They seem to be all over the place on the 2 probes.

I am on the verge of returning it and getting something else but figured I'd check here for any thoughts/advice first.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Drew Manzella said:


> I got an iGrill a few weeks ago, used it 3 times and so far I am pretty unhappy with it.  The first day I used it, it would lose connection to my iPhone 6S (even when I left the phone sitting next to the smoker) and the ONLY way I could get it to reconnect was to power cycle the base unit.  What is the point of a bluetooth/app thermometer if I have to get up to power cycle it at the smoker?
> 
> The second time I used it I switched it to my iPad (older hardware) and the connectivity was better but it still dropped fairly frequently.  Now it would however reconnect more easily.
> 
> I am still not sold on the temp readings.  They seem to be all over the place on the 2 probes.
> 
> I am on the verge of returning it and getting something else but figured I'd check here for any thoughts/advice first.



Sounds like you got a bad unit. I have had my iGrill2 since they first came out. I have had very few issues. Usually when the unit isn't connecting it is due to the batteries being weak. I have used my iPhone 5 and 6s. All of my probes are tested and are accurate. I have had to replace (2) ambient probes. Which is pretty good. My Maverick unit would go through a couple probes a year.


----------



## drew manzella

I got it from Lowe's 2 weeks ago and kept the receipt so I shouldn't have any problem exchanging it.  Maybe I will try that.


----------



## carlo olivares

I have both the igrill and the maverick and i find myself reaching for the maverick more. I prefer the range of the maverick to the igrill. 

Thought id share my thoughts in case youre planning to switch out of bluetooth monitoring


----------



## tcc13

Hello everyone. New here and bumping this old thread as I'm looking at getting the iGrill2.  There are two units, one from iDevice and the other from Weber.  But was wondering if there is a difference between the two other than Weber being a higher temp reading?

tia


----------



## gavin16

tcc13 said:


> Hello everyone. New here and bumping this old thread as I'm looking at getting the iGrill2. There are two units, one from iDevice and the other from Weber. But was wondering if there is a difference between the two other than Weber being a higher temp reading?
> 
> tia


Hello tic and welcome to the forums!! Weber recently bought out the igrill devices so I'd imagine the products are the same.  I haven't read on the newer devices, but i do have an igrill2 and I love it! 

Enjoy!


----------



## fpweber

Got the iGrill2  as a birthday present a few weeks ago.  I have used the Maverick Et-733 but i believe the iGrill2 is better.  Simpler to set up and it links to andriod devices.(but only recent versions).  I can also monitor up to 4 probes

A recent SW update  returned the temperture range option back.  This had been a dumb omision by weber in an earlier update.

The only issues I have had are a couple of signal drops on long cooks and it requires a recent version of andriod to run, Check before you buy.

The SW could be improved :-

Screen resizing

Screen rotation

Viewing of multiple graphs concurrently

Overall,  it's worth having.


----------



## mal

I need a new meat thermometer and was thinking about going with the iGrill2.. Then I came across this one. Looks very nice and simple to use. Not an super advanced user, so any thoughts?


----------



## gavin16

Hello Mal! 

The igrill2 is very simple to use! Plug in probes, turn it on, pair to your igrill via bluetooth - and off you go! I use mine mostly to monitor temp range on my MES40 smoker.  I started using the meat probes mainly for my large cuts of meat than anything, but they are very accurate! Customer service with Weber also a plus!


----------



## lemans

Yes Weber customer service rocks


----------



## mal

Hi gavin, 
Thanks for your feedback and sharing. Just think its a brilliant idea - I often find it difficult to hit the sweet-spot of the meat. Proporly just me - how do you secure that you place it proporly in the meat and also during the process so we always get it juicy?.... Maybe I will go with one of each :-)


----------



## CookPerfect

mal said:


> Hi gavin,
> Thanks for your feedback and sharing. Just think its a brilliant idea - I often find it difficult to hit the sweet-spot of the meat. Proporly just me - how do you secure that you place it proporly in the meat and also during the process so we always get it juicy?.... Maybe I will go with one of each :)


Hi Mal
I came across Your post. Your concern is genuine, and we at CookPerfect hear that often from users. It is difficult to accurately place a regular thermometer in the core. This is why we have developed the CookPerfect, so You dont have to worry about if you placed the thermometer correctly in the meat. With CookPerfect it is plug and play. You plug it in the meat and the intelligent thermometer will calculate and tell you when the meat is ready to be served without concerns of the result.

Best regards
CookPerfect


----------



## gavin16

mal said:


> Hi gavin,
> Thanks for your feedback and sharing. Just think its a brilliant idea - I often find it difficult to hit the sweet-spot of the meat. Proporly just me - how do you secure that you place it proporly in the meat and also during the process so we always get it juicy?.... Maybe I will go with one of each :)



Mal,

I don't really have a specific spot I place the probe in the meat.  I typically just try and put it near the center and/or the thickest part of the cut - to accurately measure the readiness of the cook.  I also try to avoid getting the probe right up next to bone if there is any, as the bone will certainly be hotter than the meat.  Temperature is a big part in getting a good juicy cook.  For example with my pork, I prefer them done around 135 or so... let them rest and finish to 140.  It may also depend on if you have meat wrapped, water/juices in a pan in the smoker, or the occasional spritz of the meat (my personal favorite).  

I use a probe for the meat and also have a probe hooked to the side of my MES on a rack just above the meat to measure smoker temp.  :)


----------



## CookPerfect

gavin16 said:


> Mal,
> 
> I don't really have a specific spot I place the probe in the meat.  I typically just try and put it near the center and/or the thickest part of the cut - to accurately measure the readiness of the cook.  I also try to avoid getting the probe right up next to bone if there is any, as the bone will certainly be hotter than the meat.  Temperature is a big part in getting a good juicy cook.  For example with my pork, I prefer them done around 135 or so... let them rest and finish to 140.  It may also depend on if you have meat wrapped, water/juices in a pan in the smoker, or the occasional spritz of the meat (my personal favorite).
> 
> I use a probe for the meat and also have a probe hooked to the side of my MES on a rack just above the meat to measure smoker temp.  :)


Hi Gavin
I can instead recommend going with the CookPerfect. Your comments on how you place the probe in the meat describes why we have created CookPerfect. As You describe it is quite difficult to place the probe correctly. The technology in CookPerfect solves this with the multiple measuring points and the mathmatical calculation, which gives you the precise core temperature no matter how you placed the probe in the meat. It will furthermore give you the time when the meat is done.

Brgds
CookPerfect


----------



## mal

I will go with the CookPerfect Thermometer - sounds awesome. Look forward to get it before Christmas :-)


----------



## gavin16

CookPerfect said:


> Hi Gavin
> I can instead recommend going with the CookPerfect. Your comments on how you place the probe in the meat describes why we have created CookPerfect. As You describe it is quite difficult to place the probe correctly. The technology in CookPerfect solves this with the multiple measuring points and the mathmatical calculation, which gives you the precise core temperature no matter how you placed the probe in the meat. It will furthermore give you the time when the meat is done.
> 
> Brgds
> CookPerfect[/Q]
> 
> Honestly there's nothing difficult about probe placement - it's quite simple.
> 
> Let us know how the cook perfect works for you mal!  Look forward to some reviews. :)


----------



## btrotta

My old Maverick decided it didn't want to work anymore so I was in the market for a new thermometer. I had read about the iGrill 2 and it sounded like it would be a good solution for me.

I picked one up at the local Home Depot and right from the start I liked the looks of the unit, I really liked the magnetic base that clung nicely to my PG 500. The app was easy to set up and had all the features I wanted.

But that's where the love fest ended. I had a 17-pound full packer ready to initiate the thermometer. I liked being able to monitor both the flat and the point at the same time, but I was baffled as to why they make you order a pit probe separately. What good is monitoring the meat if you can't watch the pit too. I get it, they wanted to hit the $100 price point, but there's still a lot of profit in this product at that price point.

I fired up the pit and watched the meat temperature start to climb. I went inside and nothing was happening. I walked outside and saw the Bluetooth light blinking. I hit connect and nothing. Tried it again, still nothing. Tried powering the unit down, still nothing. Finally I pulled the batteries and it reconnected. Not an auspicious start. 

I went to bed and when I woke there was a good tracing on the app. So I thought all was good. That is, until I walked six feet from the living room to the kitchen with my tablet. I should note that my couch is in front of a window that is 12 feet from the smoker. While making breakfast I noticed that it looked like the stall had started. I continued about my business until I had to go outside and decided to check on the unit. It was then that I realized the temperature was much higher than the app said. It had disconnected again, but this time the app continued to record inaccurate data. This required another reboot of the device to get it to connect and give accurate data again.

I tested the range of the device after that and found I was limited to about half of my living room before losing the Bluetooth connection.

I finished the cook without further incident, but the unit is going back. I want a remote thermometer so I don't have to be tied to one spot and this certainly doesn't do that. Although I'm not thrilled with their prices, it looks like I will be looking at WiFi thermometers.


----------



## lemans

Get a grill eye.  !!!


----------



## lemans

https://grilleye.com/device/
  I get nothing for posting this!!! It’s just great!!!


----------

